# Please Need help with FreeBSD 8.0



## Sycolon (Oct 5, 2009)

im using ubuntu linux and windows xp 
and i want to use Unix so i downloaded Free BSD
i have some problems with installation but in the end i install
the system

when i open it it dosen't have a GUI so how could i make it 
with a user interface please need help


----------



## trancercho (Oct 5, 2009)

Depends on what you installed. But i think this will help you a lot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 5, 2009)

Stop posting in colour, this is not kindergarten. And don't post your email address on a public forum. People can send you a PM, or reply on the forum. Which is what it's for...

P.S.: your question has been answered (let's see ....) close to a million times. And it's in The Handbook.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 5, 2009)

Please be more specific about your problems. What problems did you encounter while installing?

FreeBSD does not install any window manager by default. Instead users may choose one later and install it. The FreeBSD Handbook is a good place to start.

Posting your email on the forums may lead to huge amounts of spam, so you might want to consider removing it.


----------



## quakerdoomer (Oct 5, 2009)

I think he meant that he just gets a shell and no X support (as  already guessed by trancercho and bydennylin93
This is the standard problem with users who are trying to migrate from their "overfriendly" Linices. 

Sycolon: If you cannot manage to get Xorg you can try out a custom release ISO built by manolis@ which has XFCE by default
Refer : http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7216

Good Luck


----------



## sseipel133 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dutchdaemon, don't you hate dealing with normal people like us? We download or buy freebsd because all over the internet we hear about how great it is and how it's better than linux, etc. Then when we get it installed, we expect it to do something. What could we be thinking...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

We could be thinking ... "Let me read about possible solutions, maybe use Google, or search a forum for similar issues. Is there a manual or a handbook even?"

You know, regular thoughts. And don't question 'my dealing with normal people' until you've read at least half of my posts.


----------



## tankist02 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Sycolon,

Why don't you try PC BSD: http://pcbsd.org/. This is FreeBSD preconfigured with KDE and other desktop goodies. It is targeted for novices, somewhat similar to (K)Ubuntu.


----------

